# Heya!



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

He's cute! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## stephshark (Jun 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! It's always nice to meet new friends


----------



## NevCowgirl (Jul 23, 2012)

I completely understand how you feel.. Im a college student as well and I started riding about 4 years ago and then I bought my first horse shortly after during my senior year. It does get expensive ive paid for every bit of it myself but I really enjoy spending money on her.. as the saying goes.. "Whoever said money can't buy happiness, didnt know where to buy horses". I enjoy having something to work for. I often regret not being able to start at an early age like most riders as I feel I would know much more and be a much better rider but it is a learning path that never ends.  Anyways.. welcome


----------

